# Real Estate Photoshoot



## colestephen (May 12, 2011)

Hello,

I am going to be doing my first shoot for a real estate agent in a couple of days and I was looking for any advice, ideas people could give me about shooting different rooms in the house.

Thanks


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 12, 2011)

Run. Run like hell!

Or is real estate photo a paying gig in Canada?

Too little money for it in the US unless you are shooting multi million dollars homes.

As for advice, ask your agent what he/she wants. The last house I sold in the US, they wanted all the rugs removed for the shots to show off the wood floors, blinds were half way up, and other things like that. But that may not be the in thing in your part of the world. Ask your agent.


----------



## orljustin (May 12, 2011)

colestephen said:


> Hello,
> I am going to be doing my first shoot for a real estate agent in a couple of days and I was looking for any advice, ideas people could give me about shooting different rooms in the house.
> 
> Thanks



What have you found in your previous interior shoot work that is giving you issues?


----------



## KmH (May 12, 2011)

It's all about the light, so having a good understanding of how to do photographic lighting is certainly helpful so you can emphasize depth and mood. Bright and airy, sells better than dark and dank does.

Some use the HDR technique so the view of the outside in windows isn't just solid white (blown highlights)


----------



## colestephen (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## colestephen (May 13, 2011)

Any other advice?  Anyone out there doing this type of photograpy?


----------



## bennielou (May 13, 2011)

Agree with KmH. It's all about the lighting, and you will most likely need lots of it. When I shoot rooms I normally set up tons of strobes.  The deeper the room, the more lights you will most likely need.


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2011)

colestephen said:


> Any other advice?  Anyone out there doing this type of photograpy?


You'll have to provide more information if you want more than just broad general help.

Not many do that specific kind of photography because is doesn't often pay very well.

Obviously you will want to use a fairly wide angle lens. Preferrably a wide angle lens that has little barrel distortion.


----------



## msuggs (May 16, 2011)

I've been playing around with it using HDR. I mainly see issues with blown out highlights when there a big contrast from dark to light. Like a hallway that leads to  front door with windows. Time of day plays a factor also. I haven't experimented with lighting though. just what available from interior lights and what comes through the windows. Do you have any same shots?


----------



## Justin.m.perry (Mar 13, 2022)

colestephen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to be doing my first shoot for a real estate agent in a couple of days and I was looking for any advice, ideas people could give me about shooting different rooms in the house.
> 
> Thanks


bracket your images


----------



## TJMcG (Mar 14, 2022)

I won't help you much, because I only did this once many years ago, (using film) but  then I used two or three strobes, placed discreetly out of frame, and angled to match the ambient light as much as possible. Turn on lamps, etc. (just for effect, because they won't contribute much to the actual exposure if you have your strobes set up correctly.) In this wireless digital age, I would think placing lights would be much easier than it was then.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 14, 2022)

This thread is over 10 years old.  A reminder to everyone to look at the dates before posting to question-type threads.  Thanks.


----------

